# PC Zusammenstellung überprüfen  - Anfänger braucht Hilfe



## TaoTaoTao (6. Oktober 2013)

*PC Zusammenstellung überprüfen  - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Hallo,

mein Notebook gibt langsam den Geist auf. Also muss ein neuer Computer her. Ein Bekannter mit Erfahrung von der Zusammenstellung von Computern hat mir einen Vorschlag gemacht. Passen alle Teile zusammen? Gibt es bessere Teile? Hier sein Vorschlag:

*(1) Kühler*

THERMALRIGHT HR-02 Macho Rev A BW CPU Kuehler der Spitzenklasse maximale Kuehlleistung mit fluesterleisem 140mm PWM Luefter
*
(2) Mainboard*

Asrock H87 PRO4 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel H87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, USB 3.0)
*
(3) Prozessor*

Intel BX80646E31230V3 Quad-Core Prozessor (3,3GHz, Sockel 1150, 8MB Cache) 

*(4) Grafikkarte*

Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD7750 Grafikkarten (PCIe, 1GB, GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI) 

*(5) Arbeitsspeicher*

Corsair XMS3 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMX16GX3M2A1600C11) 
*
(6) Festplatte 1*

Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), 250GB, 512MB Cache, SATA III) metallic silber 

*(7) Festplatte 2*

Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 interne Festplatte 2TB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III) 
*
(8 ) Netzteil*

be quiet! BQT E9 Straight Power PC Netzteil (400 Watt) 
*
(9) Gehäuselüfter *

be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 Gehäuselüfter 120 mm schwarz 

*(10) DVD Brenner*

LITEON 24x8x16xDVD+RW 24x6x16xDVD-RW 48x24x32xCDRW 12xDVD+R DL 12xDVDRAM SuperAllWrite SATA serial ATA DVD-Brenner generic black 
*
(11) PC-Gehäuse*

Antec One Gaming Series Mid-Tower PC-Gehäuse (Mini-ITX, 2 x USB 3.0) 

*(12) Windows 7*
*
(13) Monitor
*
Dell U2312HM

*Selbst zusammenbauen oder zusammenbauen lassen?*
Sollte ich den PC zusammenbauen lassen oder es selbst übernehmen? Ist es schwer, den PC ohne Erfahrung selbst zusammenzubauen? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## blitzmax (6. Oktober 2013)

Da fehlt doch aber das wichtigste und zwar das Mainboard, der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte. 

Was hast du dir den Preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## TaoTaoTao (6. Oktober 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch aber das wichtigste und zwar das Mainboard, der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Was hast du dir den Preislich vorgestellt?



Diese sind unter Punkt 2,3 und 4 aufgeführt. Preislich open end.


----------



## blitzmax (6. Oktober 2013)

Okay, sorry. 
Bin mit meinem Handy on und da hat es die App nicht angezeigt. 

Also, zu deinem Prozessor:

Die Xeon Prozessoren sind nicht merkbar schneller als die i5, ich habe jetzt den i5-4670 drin, der ist sogar von der Leistung her schneller wie die Xeon Prozessoren, also bei dir der E3 1230V3. 
Und die i5 sind auch von der Gigaherzanzahl besser. 
Und das Hyperthreading was die haben kann unterstütz auch nicht jedes Programm, meistens nur die Renderprogramme, bei Spielen meistens nicht. 

Zur Grafikkarte:
?
Wieso?
Diese Grafikkarte passt eigentlich von der geringen Leistung her gar nicht zu deinem Setup, was möchtest du denn mit deinem PC machen?


----------



## blitzmax (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Rest ist eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach okay, aber bei deiner Festplatte 1
Die SSD EVO, wenn du schon eine große SSD brauchst, dann nehm lieber die 840 Pro mit 256GB. 
Den die EVO hat deutlich weniger Schreibzyklen. 
Aber es würden auch 128GB reichen, da man auf die SSD eigentlich nur für Windows verwendet da mit der SSD alles schneller geladen wird, bei Spielen wirst du keinen Unterscheid merken, außer vllt. bei den Ladezeiten. 


Die Extralüfter für das Gehäuse, benötigst du diese wirklich, bei deinem Gehäuse müssten auch schon welche Vorinstalliert sein, außer du legst totalen Wert auf Ruhe und du möchtest die Lüfter austauschen, dann okay , aber ansonsten würdest du sie nicht benötigen. 

Bei deiner Großen Festplatte, also die 2TB Platte, einfach nur darauf achten das es keine Green ist und sie 7200rpm hat, sonst kann man da nicht viel Falsch machen.


----------



## TaoTaoTao (6. Oktober 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Okay, sorry.
> Bin mit meinem Handy on und da hat es die App nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Also, zu deinem Prozessor:
> ...


 
Welchen Prozessor würdest du empfehlen? Ich nutze den PC für Bild- und Videobearbeitung (meist nach Urlauben), Officeanwendungen und spiele ab und an Schach, PES und Poker. Welche Grafikkarte sollte ich nach deiner Meinung nehmen?


----------



## TaoTaoTao (6. Oktober 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Der Rest ist eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach okay, aber bei deiner Festplatte 1
> Die SSD EVO, wenn du schon eine große SSD brauchst, dann nehm lieber die 840 Pro mit 256GB.
> Den die EVO hat deutlich weniger Schreibzyklen.
> Aber es würden auch 128GB reichen, da man auf die SSD eigentlich nur für Windows verwendet da mit der SSD alles schneller geladen wird, bei Spielen wirst du keinen Unterscheid merken, außer vllt. bei den Ladezeiten.



Meinst du diese Festplatte? ---> Samsung 840 Pro Series interne SSD-Festplatte 128GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA III) anthrazit 



> Die Extralüfter für das Gehäuse, benötigst du diese wirklich, bei deinem Gehäuse müssten auch schon welche Vorinstalliert sein, außer du legst totalen Wert auf Ruhe und du möchtest die Lüfter austauschen, dann okay , aber ansonsten würdest du sie nicht benötigen.
> 
> Bei deiner Großen Festplatte, also die 2TB Platte, einfach nur darauf achten das es keine Green ist und sie 7200rpm hat, sonst kann man da nicht viel Falsch machen.



Demnach kann ich dir von ihm empfolene Festplatte nutzen?


----------



## blitzmax (6. Oktober 2013)

Okay, dann würde sogar fast ein i3 reichen, aber wenn alles schnell gehen soll, dann würde ich trotzdem den i5-4670 empfehlen, den habe ich selbst und bin super zufrieden damit gerade was Bilderbearbeitung, spielen etc. angeht. 

Die 128GB Festplatte also die SSD ist echt super, die hat viele Schreibzyklen, aber wenn du nicht so viel machen willst, dann reicht auch die Normale ohne Pro.  die kostet dann nur 89€ und reicht voll und ganz. 

Ja, du kannst die 2TB Platte nehmen. 

Und da du ja eh nicht viel spielst reicht auch die Grafikkarte die du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2013)

TaoTaoTao schrieb:


> THERMALRIGHT HR-02 Macho Rev A BW CPU Kuehler der Spitzenklasse maximale Kuehlleistung mit fluesterleisem 140mm PWM Luefter


 viel zu viel, außer Du willst überrtakten UND dort auch noch Grenzen ausloten. Dafür wäre aber ne passende CPU und ein passendes Board nötig. Ansonsten reicht ein Kühler für 20-25€, zB Scythe Katana 4 völlig aus, wenn man ne leisere Kühlung als per Standardkühler will.



> (3) Prozessor[/B]
> 
> Intel BX80646E31230V3 Quad-Core Prozessor (3,3GHz, Sockel 1150, 8MB Cache)


 auch zu viel. Nimm nen i7-4770, falls Deine Anwendungen davon wirklich profitieren, ansonsten "sogar" nur nen i5-4570, der reicht 100mal aus. In manchen "Profi"-Anwendungen ist ein i7 halt nochmal was schneller, Videoediting zB könnte evlt. davopn profitieren.




> *(4) Grafikkarte*
> 
> Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD7750 Grafikkarten (PCIe, 1GB, GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI)


 wenn es wirklich nur um so was wie Schach, Poker und mal PES geht, reicht die aus - nimm aber trotzdem lieber direkt wenigstens eine AMD 7770, denn die kostet nur 20€ mehr, ist aber direkt DEUTLICH schneller. Und bei Amazon isses vielleicht sogar so, dass die 7770 kaum teurer ist




> *(5) Arbeitsspeicher*
> 
> Corsair XMS3 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMX16GX3M2A1600C11)


 normalerweise zuviel, aber bei Videoediting usw. absolut okay. Nur doof, dass RAM jetzt so teuer ist... ich hab 16GB vor ein paar Monaten noch für 70€ bekommen...



Ansonsten passt das ganz gut. Vlt ne SSD für Windows dazunehmen, das würde Dir den Alltag gefühlt sehr stark beschnleunigen, 120GB ca 80-90€


Und allgemein ist Amazon nicht sooo günstig bei Hardware und/oder die Teile kommen wiederum von jeweils anderen Händlern, so dass es mehrere Pakete werden plus jeweils noch Versand. Beim Shop hardwareversand.de kannst Du nen PC nach Deinem Wunsch zusammenstellen, und die sind auch recht preiswert. PC-Zusammenbau kostet 20€, Windows wird kostenlos mitinstalliert, wenn Du es mitkaufst hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC . Falls es dort nicht GENAU das oben genannte Mainboard geben sollte und GENAU den RAM, ist das nicht schlimm: beim Board einfach Sockel 1150, um die 70-80€ - da gibt es viel Auswahl. Und beim RAM 2x8GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5Volt nehmen, einfach den günstigsten, alles andere ist egal.


----------



## TaoTaoTao (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Vorschläge. Ich werde diese bei meiner Zusammenstellung berücksichtigen. Mir fehlen noch folgende Komponenten
*
(1) eine gute Tastatur* (für Officeanwendungen und sie sollte eine Handballenablage haben ---> bin keiner Gamer)
*(2) gute Lautsprecher*


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Handballen sind inzwischen an sich ziemlich "out", da find ich kaum was. Vlt geh mal zu nem Saturn oder so und schau Dir ein paatr Modelle an. Hab an sich nur diese gefunden Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tastatur-schnurlos-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B002KHQK1O  oder welche mit ner kleinen Auflagefläche, ich selber zb hab diese Microsoft SideWinder X4 Tastatur, DE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Lautsprecher: Definitionssache. Ich kenne Leute, die unter "gut" Boxen für 50€ verstehen, für andere bedeutet "gut" ab 500€ aufwärts. Da solltest du also schon ein Budget nennen. So ab 80-90€ würde ich mir überlegen, ein Stereoset OHNE Subwoofer zu nehmen. Die klingen deutlich besser bei gleichem Preis als die 2.1-Systeme, bei denen wiederum der Bass zwar dann stärker ist und "beeindrucken" kann, aber was die Brillianz und Klarheit des Sounds angeht sind 2.0 überlegen - nehmen dann aber auf dem Tisch mehr Platz weg


----------



## TaoTaoTao (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Handballen sind inzwischen an sich ziemlich "out", da find ich kaum was. Vlt geh mal zu nem Saturn oder so und schau Dir ein paatr Modelle an. Hab an sich nur diese gefunden Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tastatur-schnurlos-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B002KHQK1O  oder welche mit ner kleinen Auflagefläche, ich selber zb hab diese Microsoft SideWinder X4 Tastatur, DE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Lautsprecher: Definitionssache. Ich kenne Leute, die unter "gut" Boxen für 50€ verstehen, für andere bedeutet "gut" ab 500€ aufwärts. Da solltest du also schon ein Budget nennen. So ab 80-90€ würde ich mir überlegen, ein Stereoset OHNE Subwoofer zu nehmen. Die klingen deutlich besser bei gleichem Preis als die 2.1-Systeme, bei denen wiederum der Bass zwar dann stärker ist und "beeindrucken" kann, aber was die Brillianz und Klarheit des Sounds angeht sind 2.0 überlegen - nehmen dann aber auf dem Tisch mehr Platz weg



Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Microsoft SideWinder X4? Mein Budget für den Sound liegt bei max. 80 €. Was würdest du dort empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mit der X4 sehr zufrieden, die ist an sich sogar für Gaming gedacht, aber spielt ja keine Rolle  

80€ ist ein schwieriger Preisbereich - vielleicht diese hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002H3EY3W  sind aber relativ Basslastig - da ist die Frage, was Du für nen Soundgeschmack hast.

Oder auch das hier Philips SPA7380/12 2.1 Lautsprecher Gaming-System: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Und in 2.0 diese hier Samson Media ONE 3A  ich hab die gleichen in der etwas größeren Version (Media 4a) - ich weiß nicht, ob die 3a schon genug Bass für Dich bringen


----------



## TaoTaoTao (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der X4 sehr zufrieden, die ist an sich sogar für Gaming gedacht, aber spielt ja keine Rolle


 
Was hälst du von: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard beleuchtete Tastatur schnurgebunden.

Die X4 und die Logitech sind bei mir in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei Amazon sind ein Haufen Meinungen zu der Logitech - die ist sicher auch gut zum Schreiben, kommt mir aber was arg teuer vor für eine nicht-Gamertastatur, und dass die Tastatur sich auch wirklich rein gar nicht an Spieler richtet, zeigt der Hauptkritikpunkt bei den negativen Meinungen: es schien zB W+Shift+Leertaste NICHT möglich gewesen zu sein - das wäre aber in so gut wie jedem Spiel, bei dem Du eine Spielfigur in Ego- oder Verfolgerperpektive steuerst, extrem wichtig, denn W = nach vorne gehen/laufen, Shift = sprinten und Leertaste = springen. ABER: scheinbar war das bei älteren Versionen der Tastatur, und inzwischen geht es doch.

Die Logitech scheint auch besonders flache Tasten zu haben, Notebookähnlich. Ist auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Vor allem beim Spielen ist das etwas "seltsam"


ps: die X4 ist übrigens auch beleuchtet, falls das eine Rolle spiele. In 3 Stufen Helligkeit einstellbar.


----------



## TaoTaoTaoTao (19. Oktober 2013)

So, nachdem alle Teile angekommen sind, habe ich mich an den Zusammenbau gemacht. Bisher hat alles super geklappt. Ich habe noch 3 Fragen:

(1) Der Kühler sitzt ein wenig schief (*siehe gelbe Pfeile*). Der Abstand zum Gehäuse varriert. Ist das schlimm? Muss ich das Mainboard noch einmal ausbauen und der Kühler gerade rücken?

(2) Da der Kühler sehr groß ist, musste ich einen Artecgehäusekühler entfernen. Links sind der von mir eingebaute "be quiet - Gehäuselüfter und unten war ein Standard-Artec-Gehäuselüfter bereits eingebaut. Den Artec musste ich entfernen (*siehe grüne Pfeile*), da der Kühler sonst nicht reingepasst hätte. Hat es irgendwelche Auswirkungen, dass ich nur 1 anstatt 2 Gehäuselüfter in Betrieb habe?

(3) Da der Kühler sehr groß ist, kann ich eine Schraube nicht links unten befestigen. Im Augenblick wird das Mainboard von 6 Schrauben gehalten. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Kühler zu schwer wird und das Mainboard dadurch schaden erleidet (z. B. reißt das Mainboard mit seinem Gewicht dieses nach unten) --> *siehe blauer Kreis*?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

